# Linux Mint 7 Questions



## DreamSeller (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok im thinking of getting Linux Mint 7 in a few days... Anyone tried it how it works?
Ive read that its very similar to Ubuntu or even better which i used some time ago... my other question is how will i get my drivers for LAN(Realtek 8111C)/audio Realtek ALC662  there arent any on the cd...
thanks


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 11, 2009)

I actually JUST installed linux mint in a VM..







Its uBuntu based so its already got a lot of stuff and wide variety of programs available.... I LOVE it.

Boot to the Live CD to check for drivers/compatability.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 11, 2009)

im downloading it now ^^


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 11, 2009)

ah man i love mint  its so cool still have to get my hd4670 drivers lol


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 11, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> ah man i love mint  its so cool still have to get my hd4670 drivers lol



Definitely try out Compiz when you get the drivers installed.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 11, 2009)

got them... any hints on the compiz thing ?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 11, 2009)

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion



> compiz --replace


----------



## enaher (Jul 11, 2009)

it's really nice, light and fast distro, still prefer Ubuntu but thats cause im a noob in linux and really need all the support i can get.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 12, 2009)

enaher said:


> it's really nice, light and fast distro, still prefer Ubuntu but thats cause im a noob in linux and really need all the support i can get.



IMO mint is easier it comes with all kodeks installed


----------



## Deusxmachina (Jul 13, 2009)

I put Mint on something, and a week later, Firefox started having problems.  My brother put Mint on something, and a week later, Firefox started having problems.  I like Mint a lot, but it's 0-2 at the moment.

Others I've used recently that are also easy-to-use are PCLOS, AntiX (lighter version of SimplyMepis), Crunchbang, Mandriva (pretty, but takes decent hardware to run), and Puppy Linux.

I'm impressed with how nice Puppy is for how small it is.  There are even smaller ones, but Puppy is like a full point-and-click desktop.    

All of the above detected my wireless fine exept for AntiX.  Strangely, the ONLY one that is plug-and-play and doesn't freeze up with my Microsoft camera and Skype is Crunchbang.  Windows XP didn't even play nice with that MS camera and Skype.  I like Crunchbang, especially on somewhat-old hardware, but it's not as intuitive to me as some of the others.


----------

